# bathrooms along topanga canyon?



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

Are there any public bathrooms along the topanga canyon road going from santa monica/malibu? I know they have near the shopping centers/market but they are often occupied.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

framesti said:


> but they are often occupied.




is that really a concern/experience?

drop in at the Mimosa Cafe near Fernwood, or say hi to Chris at Topanga Creek Cycles.

both have potties if you're nice and ask


----------



## x-ger (Oct 20, 2005)

About half way through the canyon there is a right hand turn or a left hand turn depending on which way you are traveling. There is a tree you can't miss it. In fact I believe there is another one right across the street.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Stop in any Starbucks along the way? How long are you expecting to wait in a restroom line?


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Topanga Bicycles has never turned down a bathroom request. There's also an outhouse at a trailhead, perhaps three-quarters of a mile from the top. The trouble with both of these is that they are on the west side of the street, and if you're going from the beach toward the valley you can get yourself killed making the left turn after your piss to get going north again. This is particularly true of the outhouse, as it is right in the middle of a 180 degree curve....meaning it's blind in both directions.

There used to be an outhouse at the scenic overlook right at the top o' Topanga, but they took it away. Damn. That was my regular piss stop! It sure stank, though. And it was never less than 120 degrees inside.

Avant -- no convenient Starbux along the way. Topanga Canyon is rural. A hippie paradise.


----------



## RIL49 (Apr 27, 2012)

At the very top of Topanga Canyon, there is an overlook just to the east. Go into the parking lot and you will find bathrooms and a drinking fountain. Enjoy!


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

RIL49 said:


> At the very top of Topanga Canyon, there is an overlook just to the east. Go into the parking lot and you will find bathrooms and a drinking fountain. Enjoy!


The drinking fountain is still there, for sure, but are you certain the bathrooms are there? If you've seen or used them in the past month, please tell me. The last time I truly investigated was about two or three months ago, and my beloved (if slightly gross) outhouse companion of many years was gone. I ended up taking a piss on the trail that leads away from the overlook. Ever since then I've taken my business to other points along the route (see my post above).


----------



## RIL49 (Apr 27, 2012)

^^^^^ Oh No!! I haven't been up there recently. I'll ride up there and take a look.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I scoped out the Top o' Topanga Overlook situation last Saturday. The outhouse has been replaced with a picnic table.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Mapei said:


> I scoped out the Top o' Topanga Overlook situation last Saturday. The outhouse has been replaced with a picnic table.


Please don't pee on the table.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

*A writer, a director and a producer*



Hollywood said:


> Please don't pee on the table.


A writer, a director and a producer are slogging through the desert when they come upon a *picnic table* topped with a frosty, perfect pitcher of lemonade. The writer and director are about to make a grab for that perfect, frosty pitcher when the producer zips down his pants and takes a piss into it. "What are you doing???," the writer and director gasp and croak. The producer smiles. "I'm making it better!"


----------

